# Metal



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

So, I'm a metal virgin. By which I mean, of course I've heard OF metal, listened to some of it, but I never really got into it until now.

Now that I've discovered this fucking amazing website:

Map of Metal

Not trying to advertise or anything, just genuinely trying to share a link to a very helpful website for exploring everything metal has to offer these days and getting a great overview of the history and evolution of the genre into it's many variations.

I've come to find out that I actually really do like metal - specifically, I am now a huge fan of Neo Classical Metal. I knew about Yngwie Malmsteen before, but I didn't know about anyone else in the genre. Now I'm exploring it further and finding out all kinds of artists I never knew about that I really love. Like, I didn't know that the guitarist from Megadeth (Marty Friedman) did a solo album of this stuff! It's really beautiful.

Maybe you guys will find something new on the map and post about it yourself.

This thread is all about METAL.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

-ZDD


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like you should book a trip here:


70000TONS OF METAL - The World's Biggest Heavy Metal Cruise














-ZDD


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Sounds like you should book a trip here:
> 
> 
> 70000TONS OF METAL - The World's Biggest Heavy Metal Cruise
> ...


I wish I had hair like that.

Fuck.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I just discovered these guys.

Anyone else know of any good prog metal groups? (Besides Cynic, which I already know and love.)


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Abraxas said:


> Anyone else know of any good prog metal groups? (Besides Cynic, which I already know and love.)


Not the biggest fan of Prog but some bands I know are *Dream Theate*r (personally don't like much), *Mastodon* (these guys are pretty creative), *Opeth* (not quite my taste but popular nonetheless), *Atheist* (similar to Cynic, death/prog,), *Death* (the later albums, love them), *Symphony X* (similar to Yngwie Malmsteen, prog/power), *Kamelot* (also prog/power), *Queensryche* (probably the earliest prog metal band), and *Fates Warning* (also an early prog metal band). Some other bands with some prog influences I can think of are Gojira, Meshuggah, Between the Buried and Me, and The Dillinger Escape Plan but these bands are on the heavier side and not straight up progressive. Some people consider Tool to be progressive metal but I disagree; however they are phenomenal and worth a listen if you've never heard of them.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

To add on to the first reply, try Out *Voivod *(harmonically, structurally, and thematically quite strange, lots of dissonance)*, * The later works of *Emperor* (pioneers of symphonic black metal, who became more progressive over time), and of course *Rush's 2112 *(that epic masterpiece laid the groundwork for the fusion of metal and prog rock).


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Allow me.





Progressive Speed/Trash Metal





Post-Metal





Also he's Animals as Leader's new album as bonus.


----------



## Winds of Entropy (Dec 1, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not the biggest fan of Prog but some bands I know are *Dream Theate*r (personally don't like much), *Mastodon* (these guys are pretty creative), *Opeth* (not quite my taste but popular nonetheless), *Atheist* (similar to Cynic, death/prog,), *Death* (the later albums, love them), *Symphony X* (similar to Yngwie Malmsteen, prog/power), *Kamelot* (also prog/power), *Queensryche* (probably the earliest prog metal band), and *Fates Warning* (also an early prog metal band). Some other bands with some prog influences I can think of are Gojira, Meshuggah, Between the Buried and Me, and The Dillinger Escape Plan but these bands are on the heavier side and not straight up progressive. Some people consider Tool to be progressive metal but I disagree; however they are phenomenal and worth a listen if you've never heard of them.


Pretty decent list you've got, though. Dream Theater, Opeth, Atheist, Symphony X, BTBAM, and Cynic were kinda my entry-level prog. Meshuggah is heavy as fuck but that's exactly why you should check them out. Oh, yeah, The Faceless are decent as well, but they're more like proggy tech death. Check out their latest album.

Also check out:

Pain of Salvation - Entropia (probably their proggiest album - if you want something more... 'refined' and focused on song-writing, check out Remedy Lane. Yeah, I know song-writing is the main focus in all music but Entropia really goes all out with the prog stuff, Remedy Lane takes it back a notch and focuses more on the vocals, lyrics, and development.)

Andromeda - Two is One (fairly solid album)

Ayreon - The Human Equation (pretty much a must-hear for any prog fan, but once again this focuses more on lyrics and concept, rather than being all-out prog like Animals as Leaders)

Blotted Science - The Machinations of Dementia (This is all-out. For sure.)

Coprofago - Unorthodox Creative Criteria (nice jazzy tech death. Check out Wavelength for sick jazz intro pls)

Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine

Edge of Sanity - Crimson

Enslaved - anything post-Mardraum, if you want proggier stuff. Everything before is more black metal-y. The later in the discography, the proggier it is.

Ephel Duath - The Painter's Palette, and Phormula

Gordian Knot - both albums. Led by Sean Malone of Cynic.

maudlin of the Well - Leaving Your Body Map. sick avant-garde stuff

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - In Glorious Times

Ne Obliviscaris - Portal of I

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor (must-listen. Absolutely.)

SikTh - both albums.

Spastic Ink - everything by them, I don't recall how many albums they have. Same frontman as Blotted Science, in any case.

Spiral Architect - A Sceptic's Universe (one of my favorite prog albums to this date. So goddamn good.)

Textures - check out all their stuff, you'll probably find something you like.

Alarum - Eventuality...

Martyr - Warp Zone

Planet X - Moonbabies and Quantum. These guys are insanely talented. The drummer is not human, I swear.

Obscura - Omnivium

Halcyon - Pastures

Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge

Twisted Into Form - Then Comes Affliction to Awaken the Dreamer (really unique sounding, just like Spiral Architect)


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

There are two prog metal albums that are so far ahead of all the others that there's no point in looking any further:











But in case you do want more for whatever reason, these are also pretty good:










_
Hammers of Misfortune - The August Engine_ (Can't find a video)


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

This has suddenly become the best thread on PerC.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

So far I'm really into the following, in no particular order,

Animals as Leaders
Cynic
Ayreon
Symphony X
Spiral Architect
Blotted Science
Queensryche
Dream Theater
Atheist
Fates Warning
Opeth
Threshold
Nightwish
Stratovarius
Yngwie Malmsteen
Rhapsody
Luca Turilli
Kamelot
Sonata Arctica
Within Temptation
Dragonlord
Tool


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you tried any death metal? Since you're a newbie, you probably need some adjustment before you can appreciate it fully, but anyway, here are my 5 favourite dm albums:

Demigod - Slumber of Sullen Eyes






The Chasm - Deathcult for Eternity: The Triumph






Brutality - Screams of Anguish






Incantation - Onward to Golgotha






At the Gates - The Red in the Sky Is Ours






BTW don't take that metal map thingy too seriously, I have never heard any experienced metal fan speak of "melodic power metal" before and everything under South American death metal is just filthy thrash metal and Inquisition should be under US black metal.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Korn was my first step into the metal world. Their first album was amazing, though they've gone downhill musically since their sixth album, IMO.






Deftones are awesome, they started out very nu metal, now come under alternative more than anything. White Pony is a great album.






I got into doom metal last year too, I love Black Sabbath's early stuff and My Dying Bride (I think it says something about the UK that most doom metal bands come from here).






Also, you can't have a metal thread without some Pantera.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Winds of Entropy said:


> Pretty decent list you've got, though. Dream Theater, Opeth, Atheist, Symphony X, BTBAM, and Cynic were kinda my entry-level prog. Meshuggah is heavy as fuck but that's exactly why you should check them out. Oh, yeah, The Faceless are decent as well, but they're more like proggy tech death. Check out their latest album.


Oh yeah, Meshuggah is awesome. Honestly not really prog but they're really hard to peg down as a genre haha. Funny you mention The Faceless' latest album, I didn't really listen to it much but I remember not really liking it. Will have to give it another listen. Your list has actually rekindled a new interest in prog haha, I'm more of a Death Metal/Thrash Metal guy personally.



necrodeathmortem said:


> Have you tried any death metal? Since you're a newbie, you probably need some adjustment before you can appreciate it fully, but anyway, here are my 5 favourite dm albums:
> 
> BTW don't take that metal map thingy too seriously, I have never heard any experienced metal fan speak of "melodic power metal" before and everything under South American death metal is just filthy thrash metal and Inquisition should be under US black metal.


Yeah dude, right on suggesting needing some time to adjust to Death Metal, that's one of my main tips for anyone getting into metal. Going from listening to Black Sabbath and Metallica to Obituary and Cryptopsy likely causes some shock and can turn someone off from the more extreme bands for a long time. 

Would have to agree with your second paragraph but it is definitely known that metal-heads are really anal about their genres. Seriously, go to any metal video on youtube and half the comments are about whether the music is brutal death metal or tech slam fuckcore with a splash of lemons. I mean, fans would even say At The Gates isn't Death Metal it's _Melodic_ Death Metal. Whatever dude. Lol at South American death metal being thrash (looking at you Sepultura). 

Anyways, here's a few Death Metal songs to contribute: 

Fleshgod Apocalypse - The Egoism





Decrepit Birth - ...And Time Begins





Origin - Wrath of Vishnu





Behemoth - At the Left Hand ov God





Deeds of Flesh - Amidst the Ruins


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

That's another thing about metal that I am really getting into.

The artwork.

All this album art is fucking sick. I love it.


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Would have to agree with your second paragraph but it is definitely known that metal-heads are really anal about their genres. Seriously, go to any metal video on youtube and half the comments are about whether the music is brutal death metal or tech slam fuckcore with a splash of lemons. I mean, fans would even say At The Gates isn't Death Metal it's _Melodic_ Death Metal. Whatever dude. Lol at South American death metal being thrash (looking at you Sepultura).


At the Gates were becoming melodic around With Fear... and Slaughter of the Soul is pretty much the quintessential melodeath album (and funnily enough also the quintessential 21st century metalcore album, but that's another story), so it depends.

How is Sepultura not thrash metal? They're even the best thrash band ever!











FYI as far as I'm concerned Sepultura disbanded after the 80s  If you would've argued that Sarcophago were proto-second wave black metal (lol) I'd have to agree though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

It's in my hands to introduce you to these bands, hope you like it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Boo!


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's some of my favourite bands of each kind of metal in no particular order. I didn't see a point in posting videos of the obvious well-known ones, but I mentioned the best among them just in case.

*Heavy Metal* (Besides the obvious: Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Mercyful Fate, ...)


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Heavy Metal continued...


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

*Traditional Doom Metal* (Besides the obvious: Pentagram, Candlemass, Saint Vitus, Witchfinder General, Cathedral, Trouble, Reverend Bizarre, ...)


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Traditional Doom Metal continued...


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

*Thrash Metal* (Besides the obvious: Slayer, Sepultura, Kreator, Sodom, Exodus, Dark Angel, ...)


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Thrash Metal continued...


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

*Black Metal* (Besides the obvious: Bathory, Emperor, Burzum, Darkthrone, Enslaved, Mayhem, Ulver, Beherit, ...)


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Black Metal continued...


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

*Death Metal* (Besides the obvious: Morbid Angel, Death, Immolation, Obituary, Entombed, Dismember, Suffocation, Autopsy, Possessed, Bolt Thrower, Nile and the ones I mentioned earlier...)


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Death Metal continued...


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Death Metal continued...


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

*Death/Doom and Funeral Doom* (Besides the obvious: Skepticism, Paradise Lost, diSEMBOWELMENT, Winter, Evoken, ...)


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

*Grindcore, Deathgrind and Goregrind* (Besides the obvious: Napalm Death, Carcass, Terrorizer, Repulsion, Brutal Truth, Nasum, ...) Not really metal, but related.


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

*Crust Punk* Not really metal, but related.


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Crust Punk continued...


* *


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

*Sludge Metal*


* *


----------



## btsami (Jul 26, 2013)

Can we get some love for some Falconer up in here?!


----------



## Randomasd (Aug 29, 2013)

More obscure doom metal:

Death/Doom




(this one is really fucking awesome)






Something stoner/sludge





Epic/traditional doom metal - most people will think this one is boring. For TRue doom metal lovers only lol


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> tl;dr heavy/grim/dark/evil/kult/metal bla bla ad finitum are all subjective experiences. I personally wouldn't even compare Meshuggah to Nile to begin with because they play such different genres even if both happened to be metal bands and they both happened to play extreme metal.
> 
> Anyway, here's a list of vids of my absolute favorite genre of all time (hint: for the uneducated it's called melodic death metal or sometimes Gothenburg metal):
> 
> ...


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll just leave this here. I bet a lot of my favorite metal has already passed in this thread (acid bath, opeth, orange goblin ...etc)






Some good ol' thrash, ANACRUSIS!


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Here are my favorite death metal albums I have heard that came out this year so far; some of these I do need to listen to more thoroughly but definitely sound awesome though: (only including a few links for full albums here, everything can be found on Youtube and elsewhere)









Exclusive Full-Album Stream: Ulcerate's Vermis | MetalSucks
































Gorguts: Entire 'Colored Sands' Album Available For Streaming - Blabbermouth.net

Antediluvian - λόγος



















Prosanctus Inferi - Noctambulous Jaws Within Sempiternal Night








Full album stream: Prosanctus Inferi – Noctambulous Jaws Within Sempiternal Night


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Gotta add this to that list:


----------



## Eleuther (Aug 4, 2010)

Three songs from "Coal" by Leprous:


----------



## araneae (Aug 28, 2013)

Any folk metal fans?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

araneae said:


> Any folk metal fans?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

It was love at first hearing pretty much:






If the rest of the album sans Ephemeral sounds like this, it might well be their best album after Above the Weeping World. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't listen to as much metal as I used to anymore


----------



## WhiteTigerr (Apr 8, 2014)

Metal is so awesome


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Death metal Flamenco






HEY


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

Is there some type of genre of metal with some melodic tunes mixed with thrash metal like One, Nothing Else Matters, or Fade to Black?


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

I know there's a debate among metalheads whether the first death metal band was Death or Possessed. But debates aside I just found that Death did a cover of The Exorcist by Possessed:






Oh and Sepultura did a cover for Zombie Ritual!






Oh and I'm flying all the way out to Rotterdam for Dutch Doom Days this fall. I'm so excited! roud:


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Right now trying to get (back) into it:








I think that for me right now, there's a somewhat narrow spot as to the sort of metal I can appreciate. I can't seem to appreciate BMTH's old tracks for instance, which actually seem to have a little screamo influence (IDK), never mind Slayer and Slipknot, and I'm still finding some difficulty with identifying with the genre overall, partly because of my poor knowledge in music outside of some basic sight reading and theory, and because my Catholic background makes it hard for me to embrace this genre.

I think I'm trying to get into it, because I don't seem to like the sound of most new music this decade, especially within the pop genre.


----------

